# New to this



## sgodfree (Aug 25, 2007)

My friend told me about this website last night - she is just going through egg donation and I found out a while ago that I don't have a womb so just starting out down the surrogacy route.  This is probably never going to happen though as I have Potter's Syndrome so there is a chance that my baby will be born with no kidneys so there is an additional risk there.

Anyway, to cut a long story short, I am just looking to chat to other people in a similar situation - my boyfriend isn't being very supportive at all and can't understand why the whole thing is so upsetting.  My friend has been greta and we are always there for each other and if her pregnancy is a success, she has said she will look into being my surrogate - what a special friend.

It is so great to hear everyone's stories of success, just hope I get there too one day.


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi

I was born without a womb too but I have MRKH.  I am looking to start a host surrogacy as my condition is not genetic.  Presumably you are looking to go down thestraight surrogacy route.

You are very lucky to have a friend willing to do this for you  - its a pity your boyfriend can't be supportive.  It makes surrogacy very difficult indeed.  There is lot of information around on the internet on surrogacy.  Perhaps he could look into it himself to get an understanding of it?


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

sgodfree
Welcome to FF , I hope you find it full of support and information to help you through your journey 

I want to wish you well, and hope your dear friend can make your dream come true 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Sgodfree,
Just want to wish you luck with your future journey.
It is great that your friend has offered to be your surrogate. I hope her pregnancy goes well, so that can happen.
In terms of support I can highly recommend Surrogacyuk. Our daughter is an SUK baby, and we found them very helpful and supportive.
One thing though, you do need to be married in order to qualify for a Parental Order, the legal situation is messy otherwise, and your partner really needs to be 100% on board.
Surrogacy can be a long, stressful and disappointing process, and you both really need to be commited to it.
As others have suggested maybe he should find out a bit more about it.
Good Luck
EJJB
  x


----------

